# let see your darkhorse arrows



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

I am interested in seeing some of these as well


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Will get some pics of mine in the morning an post them up.
Stud series 400 spine with onestringer custom solid wraps with 1 white and 2 Blue 3" Fusion vanes.

Matt


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Darkhorse pics*

Have some great pics from Staff Shooter in Vancouver, I just need to figure out how to resize pics! Heres a basic snap shot of just shafts


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are a few of My Darkhorse arrows 7" Onestringer wrap with 3" fusion vanes


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking arrows bud! Can't go wrong with the flo orange wrap for visability(my guess is those are in your hunting quiver) blue and white looks sweet too! I built some with the Vane Tec 2"HP with two blacks and a flo green that look pretty mean - have to snap a pic of those to post!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

plain and simple...I also add a lead bb into the nock and glued it so it is the same weight as the nockturnals


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice looking arrows guys. Looking forward to mine and my son's showing up.
Shane


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Pics of the wife's & my new Darkhorse Arrows will be up soon!!!


----------

